# In-ceiling klipsch speakers, ticking



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

Every so often, and depending on what I am watching, I notice a single tick coming from my ceiling speakers.

Any one have any insight our suggestions?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

jimmerz said:


> Every so often, and depending on what I am watching, I notice a single tick coming from my ceiling speakers.
> 
> Any one have any insight our suggestions?


What brand/model?

Could it be due to interference from some other electrical line (RFI spike or something - when an appliance starts up) running near the speaker wire?


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure of the exact model number, but they are klipsch. I'll have to look it up when I get home.

As for any interference, I dont think so. I am able to rewind a show on my dvr once I hear the clicking and it will click at the specific point each time.

Could I have my R/L wires in my receiver in wrong? My speaker wire is not marked right or left, maybe that could be the culprit?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Left, right shouldn't matter..

Even if you got positive and negative backwards, that would just impact the phase... shouldn't cause clicking.

What kind of receiver do you have?


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

Pioneer vsx-1020-k.

It's not all the time. Only certain shows, tv, dvr and dvd. Hard to pin point anything specific.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Any chance you have another pair of speakers you could wire in....... to replace the in ceilings temporarily - to see if the problem is the speakers -- or the output from the receiver?

That would help you rule out wiring and the speakers themselves..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Is that ticking sound coming from both speakers? If it's only one of them, then It could be a loose internal wire occasionally touching the cone..


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it there no matter the volume level you are listening?


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it is ONLY in the one. As for the volume, I don't think that matters. Most of the time the volume is pretty normal listening tv levels. Sometimes we turn it up a little... So I guess the answer to your question, I have never really noticed it when I had the volume level "HIGH". 

I do not have any extra speakers laying around to try and swap them out to listen. This only happens occasionally.

I might break out the ladder and see if the wires are all connected tightly? I have never checked the 2 ceiling speakers because, i just recently got a ladder and the ceiling is 9' high.

I will report back after I check the speaker connection itself.

Thanks for all the quick responses. :T


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

You could disconnect one.... and try to confirm that only one does it.. or both.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does it only happen on the DVR or do DVDs and other inputs do it as well. Ive heard some TV stations have this issue and its just the provider of the service and not the equipment you have.


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Does it only happen on the DVR or do DVDs and other inputs do it as well. Ive heard some TV stations have this issue and its just the provider of the service and not the equipment you have.


It will happen on live tv and it has happened on a couple dvd's. I do believe it is the source it's coming from. The most recent was Human Target, which is on FOX. I did not watch it live, but it was on the DVR and I did actually rewind several times when I heard a click and it repeated at the same point.

It's probably nothing to worry about, but it is a little annoying at times. Even if it only ticks 4 or 5 times the whole show, after you hear the first one then next several seem VERY noticable, lol


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

Update...

Ok, so I changed some settings and while watching a tv show I moved all sound to the front 3. The clicking continued in the left and right front speakers. I am hoping this is a good thing?

Any more ideas on how to fix this, or is this just a network thing? I haven't really noticed it on any dvds recently only tv

I have directv if that matters...


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

Another update.

The ticking appears to only occur on network tv shows...Fox, NBC, CBS.

Any one else?


----------

